# Looking for Hoyt 3E module for XTR cam, also advice!



## jetskijack2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello all, I purchased a used bow with a 27 inch draw length (hoyt maxxis 31). I measured fingertip to fingertip with arms wide opened then divided by 2.5 and got the 30 inch draw length. I also measured using the wall method measuring from wall to edge of my mouth and got 30. That said I was reading that sometimes its good to go .5 inches shorter on draw length? Is there any truth to this?

Also I'm looking for the modules listed above, if anyone happens to have a hoyt of similar value with a 30 inch draw length I would be interested in a trade. After restringing the bow with longer strings and the modules I'm sure that will put me around $200 over the purchase price. I'm thinking I should have just went with a new powermax which would come out to around the same price as the maxxis after restringing and module change out. What would yall do in this situation? Sell the bow, or pay to get it fitted correctly?

Any advice appreciated, thanks!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Go to a shop and let them measure you. Texas Archery in Spring or West Houston Archery on Katy Freeway are both good. They may have the module you need in a box. Doubt youâ€™ll have to change strings. And the 0.5â€ youâ€™re talking about is to account for the D loop. So the bow draw would be 29.5 and the D loop would make your total 30.


----------

